# TDA2050 vs TDA2005



## zap (Feb 28, 2008)

hola a todos hace tiempo no escrivo en este foro pero me e decidido a hacer un amplificador y no me decido cual. queria provar con estos dos pero quiero que me digan cual es mejor, si el TDA2050 o el TDA2005 cual entrega mas potencia y mejor acustica o sea que se escuche fuerte y con buenos graves. es para una lectora de esas de cd viejas que venian con el botoncito de play para escuchar cds desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## JV (Feb 28, 2008)

Busca las hojas de datos y las comparas...


TDA2005:

IC BRIDGE AMP20W Multiwatt-11 Class B 1-Channel(Mono) or 2-Channel(Stereo) 8 V~18V

TDA2050:
IC AUDIO AMP32W HIFI  Pentawatt-5	 Class AB 1-Channel (Mono) ±4.5 V ~ 25 V

Saludos..


----------



## zap (Feb 29, 2008)

ok me quedo con el 2050 ya que tiene 32w por canal y en estereo o sea en total me dan unos 64w, cosa que el 2005 en puente llega a 20w nada mas. basicamente por plata me convedria el 2050.gracias. lo que no se es si se puede puentear.


----------



## JV (Feb 29, 2008)

Insisto que busques las hojas de datos.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Feb 29, 2008)

El TDA2050 si se puede puentear con la configuracion del TDA2040 si quieres podemos diseñar un circuito de TDA2050 en modo puente para que se escuche excenlente.


----------



## zap (Feb 29, 2008)

taria bueno vos tenes el pcb?.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Feb 29, 2008)

Te recomiendo que primero realices tu circuito impreso con en base del siguiente diagrama.
 Despues de que lo realices busca los siguientes componentes. Recuerda que puedes sacarlo de huesarios.
Componentes:
Condensadores
C1-2.2uf
C2-100uf
C3-100nf
C4-22uf
C5-22uf
C6-100uf
C7-100nf
C8-0.47uf
C9-0.47 uf

Resistencias:
R1-22K
R2-22k
R3-22k
R4-680 ohms
R5-22k
R6-680 ohms
R7-22k 
R8-2.2 ohms
R9-2.2 ohms

Circuitos Integrados:
2 TDA2050

Bocina:
Si pones una de 8 ohms el amplificador te dara cerca de 55W y si pones una de 4 ohms en vez de la de 8 te dara cercas de los 100W. Esta de lujo este amplificadorcito. he
Eso si te recomiendo unos buenos disipadores y un ventilador. 
La fuente de alimentacion es como la que te puse en la imagen. Es muy sencilla de realizar te recomiendo que le pongas unos condensadores fijos para eliminar el rizado. Debe de ser de 16V+/-. Cuando ya lo hayas hecho me avisas para ver que paso. Para cualquier duda solo preguntame. Solo se que esos TDA te van a sorprender. Nos vemos


----------



## zap (Mar 1, 2008)

jaja gracias luiselelectronico pero la cagada es que no tengo el transformador tengo una grandote que es simple de unos 25v por linea o sea de cada lado y ahora esta muy caro un simetrico, otra cosa es que tengo que comprar dos simetricos no habra algun esquema que sea con fuente simple. tanks.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Mar 1, 2008)

Lo que podrias hacer es buscar en aparatos que tengas descompuestos el transformador con derivacion central. No te preocupes la fuente de alimentacion puede ir desde los 12V+/- hasta cerca de los 25v+/-. De hecho yo lo hice con 30+/-. Recuerda que mientras mas voltage mas poder. Pero ya que tienes ese transformador deja modificar un poco el circuito para que lo puedas utilizar con una fuente simple.


----------



## zap (Mar 1, 2008)

lametablemente no tengo ningun aparato descompuesto pero este transformador es como doble tiene 25v por un lado y 25 por el otro separados o sea son dos transformadores en uno solo lo que quiero es juntarlos, pero habria que ver si funciona.


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 1, 2008)

No busques más..aca te dejo los dos datasheets..en ellos se encuentran los diagramas de los amplificador y los PCB`S
Ademas podes confiar plenamente en ellos ya que estan cosntruidos con especificaciones de sus fabricantes...

Un saludo!


----------



## luiselelectronico (Mar 2, 2008)

Mira he diseñado dos fuentes. Son experimentales asi que no estoy seguro si funcionan pero si no se realiza el intento nunca se sabra. 
 La primera la puedes hacer con tus dos transformadores. Los diodos ya sabes que puede ir de 3 amperes para arriba. El capacitor electrolitico puede ir desde los 1000uf para arriba. El capacitor fijo es un 104.
 La segunda fuente hay mas posibilidad que funcione pero para esta ocupas un chasis. Esto quiere decir que ocupas un fierro muy grande para tierra como el de un carro. Se hace una fuente normal a exepcion de que la tierra viene siendo el chasis. 
 Prueba las dos y recuerda que primero haz tus mediciones con el voltimetro. 
 Me cuentas como te fue con tus mediciones y con las fuentes.


----------



## EzEkieL (Mar 2, 2008)

Hay que tener cuidado por como estan enrollados los transformadores... pero no te podes poner a fijar si estan enrollados los 2 iguales... hay una forma en que anda, y otra no..... jaja. Fue un problema reciente en Fisica Electrica, asi que estoy en lo cierto, de eso no hay duda, pero la forma de averiguarlo no es muy acertada, pero tampoco arriesgada, asi que prueba... como se te ocurra, si no anda, da vuelta un transformadorr... y tendria que andar.. 
Un abrazo...


----------



## zap (Mar 3, 2008)

no son dos transformadores es uno solo pero con dos señales separadas, dije dos para que me puedan entender nada mas. me fije las ramas y por un lado hay 25v y por el otro otros 25v pero estos 25v no se comunican con los otros, andan los dos por separado.


----------



## JV (Mar 3, 2008)

O sea, tiene 2 secundarios de 25Vac.


Saludos..


----------



## EzEkieL (Mar 4, 2008)

bueno, con mas razon... si fuese con punto medio no hay problema, pero si son 2 secundarios... puede pasar lo que te decia. Averiguate bien en la seccion de fuentes...  
ya nos fuismos de los tda... en mi opinion... el 2050... jeje eh visto uno andando y la verdad muy lindo... 
un abrazo..


----------



## luiselelectronico (Mar 25, 2008)

Mira Zap lo mas facil es de que los embobinados secundarios si dices que son dos los pongas en serie y asi te quedaria una derivacion central. Posteriormente haces la fuente y si hay mas voltage del que necesitas solo la estabilizas y listo.
Saludos!


----------



## santiago (Mar 25, 2008)

si pones en serie los dos transformadores (o dos ramas) te van a quedar +-25 simetricos te paso el diagrama de una fuente que estoy usando para un amplificador de 100 pero cambiandole los diodos le pongo 500w maso los diodos van acorde al consumo del amplificador, los valores de c1,c2 yo le puse 4700uf x63v tenes que juntar el positivo de uno al negativo del otro devanado esa conexion es el punto medio y las otras son +y- la fotocopia salio media borrosa
salu2


----------



## zap (Mar 25, 2008)

ok me andaaaaaaaaaaa a la perfeccion pero tengo que ver que amplificador le pongo estaba pensando en un amplificador mosfet de 50w mas o menos o un stk jejeje.


----------



## pfc (Abr 7, 2011)

hola yo aqui de metiche
jajajaja
yo me arme el tda2050 en puente y lo hice doble para tenerlo en estereo y suele a la perfeccion en especial la gama de los graves pero su unico inconveniente es la cantidad de calor que irradian pero de ahi en fuera todo bien
luego tratare de subir unas fotos para que lo puedan ver 
hasta luego


----------

